
A Modern Space Cadet (2012) - behnamoh
https://stevelosh.com/blog/2012/10/a-modern-space-cadet/#control-escape
======
hibbelig
I had this "caps lock is escape when pressed alone, ctrl when pressed with
another key" for quite a while, but now I've changed it.

Now I have "caps lock is escape when pressed alone, and a special modifier
when pressed with another key". So Caps+H is the same as cursor left, Caps+J
is the same as cursor down, and so on (vi bindings). I also have this for
F/B/N/P (emacs bindings). And Caps+A/Caps+E are the same as cmd-Left/cmd-
Right.

Because quite a few applications don't support the Emacs bindings Ctrl-b/f/n/p
everywhere. Now I can press the same keys but get real cursor keys, so that it
works everywhere.

Karabiner Elements also allows you to create prefix keys. So I do Caps+C
followed by another key = ctrl + that key. E.g. Caps+C, then X, is the same as
Ctrl-x.

And because I hate the Mac touch stripe (forgot what it is called), I do
Caps+X then 1/2/3/... for function keys F1/F2/F3/... It's pretty cool because
it passes on modifiers, so I can do Caps+X followed by cmd-1 and that's the
same as cmd-F1.

It's just a thought, in case people might like to try.

